

Who You Calling a Techie? - michaelschade
http://www.boomcalifornia.com/2014/06/who-you-calling-a-techie/

======
dictum
> When I tell pretty much anyone outside the tech industry I work at a start-
> up, there’s usually a pause. I can watch her compose her face, waiting to
> hear the worst. If I’m lucky, I’ll field questions about foie gras burgers,
> daily massages, or what it’s like to work with a bunch of clueless bros.

I'm still reading the article, but I'd like to write this while my mind is
still fresh on this sentence. I'd started writing a longer pondered comment,
but ultimately reduced my thoughts to this:

If your interlocutor can't see anything past the wacky aspects of your job or
interest, perhaps the problem is on them. Sometimes a display of ignorance
masquerades as cynical, truth-to-power rebelliousness.

—

I almost want to visit SF just to see if there are as many _bros_ as some
people have led me to believe. I want to be stripped of my illusion that SF is
not a college fraternity, just a place with socially awkward young people who
don't quite see the output of contemporary cultural studies and sociology as
gospel or particularly insightful, most of them incidentally male.

—

My penchant for reducing serious issues to pithy conclusions is maddening, but
I wonder me if a quarter of the people complaining about the _techies_ would
be willing to give up the stuff those techies are making.

------
sportanova
I can imagine how fantastic this article makes Leah feel. Self righteousness
is one hell of a drug

